# case fans w/Enlobal brgs



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi all,anybody have experience w/Enermax case fans w/magnetic bearings? They look promising having low claimed noise [[email protected]] & twice est. lifetime before failure. Been reading reviews about unit,vibration issues seem to be a common complaint. Is the unit based on TMD[tip magnetic drive] whereas gyroscopic/centrifugal force are utilized also? Or does the unit need to have a perfectly balanced fan [also]? Looks like a great idea,has it ever been tried before? And,lastly,what kind of oil should used on a old sleeve-type fan? Graphite lock lubricant,maybe? Any answers appreciated,thanks:wave:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You should not have to lubricate a sleave bearing....the bearing material is (in a quality fan) a sinterized bronze impregnated with molydmyum...it effctively lubricates itself. Puting any lubricant in there would gum up over time and cause it to seize. If the fan is vibrating excessively or making noise I'd recommend you just replace it. TMD is used to magnecically center the bearings during startup of the fan, and is supposed to reduce noise/vibration....its not a new technology....just a new application to the computer fan world.


----------

